# Watch Your Step!!!!



## man of stihl (Apr 12, 2010)

The "no-shoulders" are out..So watch your step


----------



## North of 60 (Apr 12, 2010)

:ahhh: To cold here for those things. I will stick with watching out for deer mice when rolling and flipping things over. All the power to ya.  Awsome picture though.


----------



## Pagey (Apr 12, 2010)

What happens when you DON'T watch your step:





Needless to say I carry a light and wear proper shoes now!  :lol:


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 12, 2010)

Man of Stihl said:
			
		

> The "no-shoulders" are out..So watch your step



Ouch!

zap


----------



## Shari (Apr 12, 2010)

Pagey said:
			
		

> Needless to say I carry a light and wear proper shoes now!  :lol:



Jeeprs creepers, Pagey!  Glad you recovered as that looks BAD! 

Shari


----------



## oldspark (Apr 12, 2010)

What is that thing, pretty nasty bite, makes me glad I live in NW iowa.


----------



## Pagey (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure what's in that first pic, but my bite was from a copperhead.


----------



## man of stihl (Apr 13, 2010)

WHOA Pagey! Goodness grief man...them Copperheads is some mean snakes, they are known to be very aggressive!!.(_guess I don't have to tell you that..huh?_) Glad you are okay.

The snake in the pic is a Eastern Hog-nose Snake, though mildly venomous, not harmful tto humans. Thanks to all for looking.


----------

